# My fursona



## Dreamweaver (Apr 9, 2016)

Hello, I am new to the community (sort of anyways... Newly returned may be a better term)

I was working on a reference sheet and am really struggling with digitigrade legs and was wondering if anyone had any tips or good tutorials or even just thoughts or constructive criticisms...
Thanks in advance! 

Please meet Dream:


----------



## Lucifer Drake (Apr 9, 2016)

One tip I can come with is to think about every mammal's legs to be just like a human's. There's really little difference. A digitigrade leg is a mammal (often) leg that, instead of walking on the entire foot, only walks on its toes. Look at a human leg, your own perhaps, and look at it standing on toes. Then, just extend the length between the toes and the heel slightly and remove just a little from the other two bones.

Here are some references that might help you out!

1: http://orig14.deviantart.net/94e1/f...digitigrade_characters_by_zyraxus-d4mmpvs.png
2: http://orig01.deviantart.net/0827/f/2007/052/e/c/digitigrade_leg_study_by_oboroten.jpg
3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The secret is to not think of it as different from human legs and it's a good idea to first learn to draw a human leg, and then move on to a humanoid digitigrade leg like those in the links above!

I hope this could help you, if even ever so slightly!


----------



## redhusky (Apr 10, 2016)

Remember that digitigrade feet are just like plantigrade feet but just standing on the toes in terms of structure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Apr 10, 2016)

I think what is screwing me up is getting the lengths of the sections to work (I.e. Thigh/calf/foot/toes) and be at least semi balanced...  like is there a sweet spot proportionally speaking....  I'm going to keep practising...  

Thank you both for your tips!


----------

